

Ask HN: what's a young Mechanical Engineer to do? - my_username_is_

Last May I graduated with my BS in Mechanical Engineering. Although I had hoped to join a startup, I ended up taking a job at a large international company, working on product design (student loan need to be paid back. While I enjoy the work, I&#x27;ve grown tired of the corporate environment and politics. Budgets are getting cut all across our division (and I assume the rest of the company) and almost all of our new product development projects have been canceled for the sake of corporate &quot;efficiency&quot;. Culture focuses on how many hours you put in and who comes up with certain ideas--it doesn&#x27;t really feel like a team at all and it doesn&#x27;t feel like it&#x27;s possible for me to make an impact. So I&#x27;ve started looking for a new job. The problem is that any startup I can find advertising a job for MechE&#x27;s is looking for 5 or 8 or 10 years of experience. I can&#x27;t afford to start my own company until I pay off my loans, and even then I don&#x27;t know how I&#x27;d finance getting started, considering my background is mechanical product design. Do I suck it up and keep working for &quot;the man&quot;? I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s a better option. I live in Boston, for what it&#x27;s worth.
======
sharemywin
maybe you could look into starting a kickstarter project.

